# what is UNICODE



## linkin park (Aug 23, 2009)

please friends. Give me informations about UNICODE.what is it.what are its uses,how can it be useful to a lay man like me.


----------



## pimpom (Aug 23, 2009)

Unicode is standard code for text characters. It covers a much wider range than ASCII. To get some background information, read this:
*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unicode
It also has a lot of links for more detailed information.


----------

